# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Agua y pobreza agrícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

Una estrecha relación.  _Es necesario gestionar el aprovechamiento del recurso hídrico para mantener el desarrollo socioeconómico de la población dedicada a la agroindustria.  _ *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Si te quedas sin agua, te quedas sin trabajo y sin todo el bienestar que ha traído la agroindustria, afirmó Cecilia Blume Cillóniz, directora de la consultora Ambiental Peruana SAC. 
Según explicó Blume, existe una estrecha relación entre la cantidad de agua disponible en Perú, su aprovechamiento y las condiciones socioeconómicas y laborales que ha permitido el desarrollo agroindustrial. 
De acuerdo a estadísticas de la encuesta de Hogares sobre Condiciones de Vida y Pobreza (ENAHO) del Instituto Nacional de Estadísticas e Informática (INEI) existen en Perú cerca de 2.5 millones de personas decidas a la explotación agrícola, lo que representa el 17% de la Población Económica Activa ocupada. 
El 18 % son mujeres mientras que el 82 % son hombres. Según Blume, las mujeres llevan el 100% del salario al hogar. El hombre, el 50%, acotó. El sueldo permite que sus hijos se alimenten bien, indicó. 
Según el nivel de instrucción, 41% son analfabetos y el 58% posee sólo estudios de escuela primaria. Por otro lado, según su nivel de pobreza los trabajadores agrícolas pueden ser considerados: un 30% pobre extremo, con un ingreso promedio mensual de S/. 245.46; un 25%, pobre, con un sueldo de S/. 467.57; y un 45%, que es no pobre percibe S/ 872.74.  *Agua que no has de beber* 
Si te quedas sin recursos hídricos, no hay nada de eso, subrayó, cuando se la consultó sobre la encuesta del INEI. 
Blume afirma que la falta de agua hace que haya menos área cultivable. Lo que obliga a la gente a mutar de un valle a otro. Esta situación generaría el desempleo de uno de los grupos más vulnerables del sector agrícola: madres de familia que trabajan esporádicamente y que no saben ni leer o escribir. 
Al respecto, Blume Cillóniz recordó que falta agua en el Valle de Ica, la principal región agroexportadora del país, donde a su juicio se está regando con agua subterránea extraída de pozos de manera indiscriminada. Se está secando el acuífero, alertó.
Ante esa realidad, la abogada recomendó ordenar las cosas. 
Primero, hay que trasvasar agua del Atlántico al Pacífico. Segundo, tienes que regar de una manera más seria y ordenada. Tercero, tienes que pagar por el agua. Cuarto, tienes que ver de dónde traes más recursos hídricos. Así es como hay que hacer las cosas, enumeró. Así todo el nivel de vida mejora, concluyó.   *DATOS:*  
  Las estadísticas del perfil del agricultor peruano fueron presentadas por Blume en el Foro Modernización del agro, organizado en abril pasado por la Sociedad de Comercio Exterior del Perú (COMEX). Este año COMEX planea realizar varios foros similares -uno por mes- sobre problemáticas que atañen a la economía peruana. En octubre está agendado uno sobre Infraestructura (27/10); en noviembre, sobre Desarrollo Sostenible (18/11) y en diciembre, sobre Agroexportación (2/12).Temas similares: Vendo fundo agrícola con agua permanete en guadalupe-la libertad TERRENO AGRICOLA 10 HAS,AGUA ABUNDANTE. Microreservorios de agua combaten la pobreza en Cajamarca Microreservorios de agua combaten la pobreza en Cajamarca Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible y Calidad del Agua (FAO)

----------

